# How to Fill a Wine Bottle



## vinividivici

Yeah, really basic! We bottled our first ever batch of wine a couple of weeks ago. The bottles were a collection of various sizes from everywhere. Most were 750 ml, but on some the necks were long and others shorter.

So, using my floor corker for the first time and getting used to that, about 97% of the bottles were corked just fine (mostly as a result of a little excess spraying out at compression). 

But, some had a small air space of 1/8th to 1/4 of an inch. I'm drinking those first.

On the Wine Toy Maker's Store, there's a Ferrari bottle filler that looks like it would work. Comments? Suggestions on others? I'm only doing 30 bottles at a time for each batch, so I don't need a $300 system! 

Cheers!
Bob


----------



## Tom

vinividivici said:


> Yeah, really basic! We bottled our first ever batch of wine a couple of weeks ago. The bottles were a collection of various sizes from everywhere. Most were 750 ml, but on some the necks were long and others shorter.
> 
> So, using my floor corker for the first time and getting used to that, about 97% of the bottles were corked just fine (mostly as a result of a little excess spraying out at compression).
> 
> But, some had a small air space of 1/8th to 1/4 of an inch. I'm drinking those first.
> 
> On the Wine Toy Maker's Store, there's a Ferrari bottle filler that looks like it would work. Comments? Suggestions on others? I'm only doing 30 bottles at a time for each batch, so I don't need a $300 system!
> 
> Cheers!
> Bob



I and other mods like the Boun Vino bottle filler. I/we feel you will like it better
$ 30 something


----------



## Aaron

If wine is spraying out when you cork, then I think your bottles are too full. You want a bit of air space in the bottles so temperature changes don't cause your corks to move in the neck of the bottle (air is compressible, wine is not).

Perhaps I misunderstood something...

I use one of those bottle filler wands - they're about five bucks.


----------



## ibglowin

Owned the Ferrari, skip it, piece o junk. Leaked and wouldn't shut off for nothing. Go with the Buon Vino. Make sure to rinse it well with water afterwards.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> I and other mods like the Boun Vino bottle filler. I/we feel you will like it better
> $ 30 something





ibglowin said:


> Owned the Ferrari, skip it, piece o junk. Leaked and wouldn't shut off for nothing. Go with the Buon Vino. Make sure to rinse it well with water afterwards.



I agree with these guys. For the $$ the Boun Vino Filler is the way to go. Like Mike said rinse well with clean water when finished. Rinse with a sanitizer before using. Do not use a kmeta sanitizer after use as it will corrode the bearings if left in it (personal experience).


----------



## winemaker_3352

Yup - i use the Buon vino as well. If you have a vacuum pump you can hook it up to that as well. Works pretty good with that.


----------



## millwright01

The way I understood your post you were filling them right to the bottom of the cork?? You shouldn't have wine spraying out when you insert the cork. Make sure you have 3/4 inch or so space between wine and cork.


----------



## Wade E

I agree with everything above especially the part where you really want about 1" of space "Ullage" under your cork! Im guessing you are just filling from a hose or spout? At minimum use a spring filling wand and youll get accurate filled bottles as that cheap little thing leaves the correct amount of space between you wine and the cork. 
http://www.finevinewines.com/p-978-4861.aspx
or even better the Boun Vino auto filler like recommended.
http://www.finevinewines.com/p-945-4887.aspx


----------



## vinividivici

*Matters of Space*

So I was probably filling them the correct way at first when I had some air space between the cork and the wine! LOL

I was filling with the spigot on the bucket, which actually worked quite well.

When I brewed beer and filled those bottles, I used the spring-loaded filling wand. Is that what you were referring to Wade? Do you have to back off the spring tension to get to the right level in the bottle or does this thing "know" when to stop?

Bob


----------



## Wade E

Yes, that wand is exactly what Im talking about. You fill with that until the bottle is filled all the way then when you pull it out you have the perfect fill as the filler itself takes up the rest of the volume!


----------



## vinividivici

Wade E said:


> Yes, that wand is exactly what Im talking about. You fill with that until the bottle is filled all the way then when you pull it out you have the perfect fill as the filler itself takes up the rest of the volume!



Right! Now I remember the beer bottle process. Thanks!


----------



## Tom

Filling wine bottles is different than filling beer bottles. Wine bottles should be filled to the shoulder leaving 3/4" below the cork.


----------



## vinividivici

Tom said:


> Filling wine bottles is different than filling beer bottles. Wine bottles should be filled to the shoulder leaving 3/4" below the cork.



Aw, come on Tom! 

Now I'm back to square one. LOL 

Some of the bottles are tall and slender and the others are standard 750 ml size. Is the wand sized for just the normal 750 ml bottles or can it reach the bottom of the tall ones and still displace the right amount when removed?

Bob


----------



## Tom

Thats why we (most mods) suggest to get the Boun Vino Bottle Filler. It's automatic and much faster.
Did I say cheap? Around $35


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Thats why we (most mods) suggest to get the Boun Vino Bottle Filler. It's automatic and much faster.
> Did I say cheap? Around $35



Tom is right on. He's been listening. LOL


----------



## Wade E

That filler works perfect for wine bottles. Trust me, I used it for a few years before i went to the Boun Vino and now stepped up again. Beer bottles need the same amount of room to get proper carbonation in there, not enough room and you have poor carbonation unless you are dispensing pre carbonated cold beer into the bottle! I do agree though that the filler Tom and Dan are speaking of is way easier! Its why I stepped up from the wand to that but the wand is way better then just using a hose or spout as far as leaving the right amount in each bottle.


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> Tom is right on. He's been listening. LOL



WHAT did U say????


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> WHAT did U say????


----------



## Rock

I recommend the enolmatic electric bottle filler.Works great the perfect fill every time.Even if your doing 30 bottles at a time its worth the money.No back breaking lifting carboys or demi-jons to tables and bending down to fill bottles.


----------



## tonyt

vinividivici said:


> Aw, come on Tom!
> 
> Some of the bottles are tall and slender and the others are standard 750 ml size. Is the wand sized for just the normal 750 ml bottles or can it reach the bottom of the tall ones and still displace the right amount when removed?
> 
> Bob



Yes, the wand displaces the right of wine for any size bottle. I have used it on 375ml to magnums, Burgundy, Bordeaux, Bellissima and Port. The only problem is with extremely deeply punted bottles. With those you have to balance the want on top of the punt to get the spring to retract. It's hard to explain but I love the very heavy thick glass, deeply punted bottles best. So I have gotten decent at balancing the want on the top of some punts.

BTW I have the Farrari thing . . . it's merda.


----------



## ibglowin

Hehehehehehe.... 




tonyt said:


> BTW I have the Farrari thing . . . it's merda.


----------



## reefman

I had to go to the dictionary for that one. At first I thought it was misspelled and should have been "muda" or Japanese for waste!


----------



## Randoneur

My Boun Vino Bottle Filler is junk, just won't shut off, no adjustment works. Tried it with water to try to get the adjustment to work and no way. Good thing the vacuum pump bottle catches the overflow.


----------



## vinividivici

Randoneur said:


> My Boun Vino Bottle Filler is junk, just won't shut off, no adjustment works. Tried it with water to try to get the adjustment to work and no way. Good thing the vacuum pump bottle catches the overflow.



Same problem I had, mentioned it in a different thread after starting this one.

I wonder if they had a bad batch?


----------



## Wade E

What do you have the pump set at. You can n ot bring the pump over like 5" or it just has oo much vacum and the filler wont shut off.


----------



## buddy

tonyt said:


> Yes, the wand displaces the right of wine for any size bottle. I have used it on 375ml to magnums, Burgundy, Bordeaux, Bellissima and Port. The only problem is with extremely deeply punted bottles. With those you have to balance the want on top of the punt to get the spring to retract. It's hard to explain but I love the very heavy thick glass, deeply punted bottles best. So I have gotten decent at balancing the want on the top of some punts.
> 
> BTW I have the Farrari thing . . . it's merda.



My filler wand does not have a spring closing mechanism. It just relies on gravity to close the stopper but I had the same problem when filling a bottle with a large punt. I was able to correct this by tapering down the two plastic legs at the bottom of the wand so now it fits all the way down to the bottom of the punt.


----------



## Flem

Mine wouldn't "pop up" but it did stop filling when it got to the bottom of the filler tube. A little would go into the overflow canister. It was about 1/2 full when I had finished my 30 bottles.


----------



## Russ Stewart

I originally had a buon vino filler, but it leaked all over the place. I probably should have sent it back for a replacement, but bought the Ferrari filler instead for $14.00. I have probably bottled 500 bottles or so with this and have been happy with it.


----------



## Randoneur

Wade E said:


> What do you have the pump set at. You can n ot bring the pump over like 5" or it just has oo much vacum and the filler wont shut off.



Wade, I set the vacuum down as low as possible to just draw the wine through the filler and control the flow by vacuum. I have the autostop screw adjustment out all the way and it just will not shut off automaticly. I have to manually pull up on it when the wine starts to go into the overflow/vacuum line. I've practiced and bottled a lot of water trying to make the auto shutoff work. It is less of a mess than other fillers I've used, just because the vacuum catches the overflow.


----------



## Runningwolf

I have almost always had to assist in pulling up the top. I don't mind though as my hand is already on it ready to move it to the next bottle. As soon as I feel the pressure of it wanting to pop, I assist it. Still the best filler out there for under $50.00


----------



## Randoneur

I guess I'm just critical because it's advertised as automatic shutoff and it's not.


----------



## Wade E

Have you guys tried lubing it up? Mine works like a charm and has done so for a few years now. Here we go again but I use KY liquid.


----------



## ibglowin

Oh yea, we all, cough, cough use that.......


----------



## Wade E

I keep a bottle just for my wine and that room is NO where near the "OTHER" room so those 2 bottles will never get mixed up! LOL


----------



## ibglowin

I picked up some CIP Lube this week to have on hand for Crush. Wonder if It would help on a Buon Vino?


----------



## Wade E

Mike, if its thick Id say no. The lube I use is actually very very thin and will get in to any little crevice no problem. Its also very slippery!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Sounding like the voice of experience there!


----------



## Wade E

Just saying tat anything like Vaseline will actually make it worse and not better.


----------



## Randoneur

Wade E said:


> Have you guys tried lubing it up? Mine works like a charm and has done so for a few years now. Here we go again but I use KY liquid.



So you are telling me to go to a store, in a small town in Tennessee where everyone knows everyones business, and buy some KY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Randoneur said:


> So you are telling me to go to a store, in a small town in Tennessee where everyone knows everyones business, and buy some KY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I can see your dilemma. I would probably by some vegetables to throw them off ie. cucumbers, carrots, etc.


----------



## Wade E

Pretty much. Try and find some food grade lubricant that is very thin if your too much of a wuss to get the KY! LOL I would not buy KY and cucumbers and carrots Dan!!!!!!!!! lmao


----------



## Randoneur

I bottled wine yesterday and used the lube suggestion. It did work a lot better. 

I'd like to thank the nice ladies at the drug store who helped me find my lube.


----------

